# Searching For A Logo



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!! :wave:

In my previous works posted here on the forum, many friends (namely Btoon, Bob Fionda, Mr. Green and E~Shot, amongst others) have urged me to make a logo, to mark my slingshots with.

Although I have thought about this many times, I didn't found the right solution or design for the logo yet.

Thus, following a recommendation by Bob Fionda and Mr.Green, I'm making a "contest thread" here on the forum.

Everyone who wants to participate in helping me to find a logo for my "Quercusuber" homemade slingshots, can do it freely here, in this very same thread!!

*Rules:*

- Suggestions for the logo must be posted in the form of a drawing, made whether by hand or computer (nothing fancy, can be a sketch!!)

- The logo must comprise these elements (not all of these, but some): Slingshots (an abstract design), the oak tree or the oak leaf, Nature (related to wood or trees), the letter "Q" and a target (or similar). I think within these elements should appear a nice logo, related to my slingshots!

- The time to post a suggestion will be *two weeks* from now (ends on the *2nd December 2013*)

After this period, I shall put all the logos (suggestions) for the members to vote *during a period of one week*!! The winning logo will have a slingshot of mine for prize, the *"Linx"*, carved in oak wood, with a pouch and bands of choice!! What you say, guys??















This slingshot is made for left hand holders. If the winner happens to be a right hand holder, I'll carve a new one, but it might take a little while to send 

On a sideway note, I'm going to trust the members decision on the poll, but I'll reserve also the ultimate choice of mine. Well, given these elements, the winner must be also my favourite!! LOL!!!

C'mon guys!!!! Participate and help me to create a logo!!!

THANK YOU so much!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmmm... It's going to be a little hard to incorporate all those requirements but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunchierefram said:


> Hmmm... It's going to be a little hard to incorporate all those requirements but I'll see what I can do.


Thank you for watching, sir!!!

If you want to participate, you don't need to make something with ALL of these elements ...I've just mention them for inspiration!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Ehh. Best I could do.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunchierefram said:


> Ehh. Best I could do.


Wow!!!

Not bad at all!!!!  I like it!!!!

Thank you so much for your entry, dear friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I went a little heavy on the oak thing in my opinion.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I enjoy logo design and drawing, and I also did this logo here for Major Slingshots free as an example:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26276-setting-up-shop/?p=337140

Out of curiosity, is this a company logo or a simpler logo understated, or a logo which can be wood burned into you slingshots?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I enjoy logo design and drawing, and I also did this logo here for Major Slingshots free as an example:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26276-setting-up-shop/?p=337140
> 
> Out of curiosity, is this a company logo or a simpler logo understated, or a logo which can be wood burned into you slingshots?


Well that's weird. The 2 logos' overall designs are strangely similar.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy logo design and drawing, and I also did this logo here for Major Slingshots free as an example:
> ...


I don't understand... the logo you see in that post is the final revision.

Edit: Ohhh, you mean between ours??


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes that's what I mean.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Yes that's what I mean.


Well... since I created mine for Major back in September... .... 

Just kidding of course.

Great minds?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Hehe.. wow, I just realized that Quercus is the scientific name for the oak genus.

Edit: Quercus suber is the scientific name of the cork oak. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunchierefram said:


> I went a little heavy on the oak thing in my opinion.


Not at all, sir!! Of course, your idea (if voted) might go to some refinement work.

But the idea itself is good!! Now let us watch some other folks that might post theirs!

Cheers ...Q



Clever Moniker said:


> I enjoy logo design and drawing, and I also did this logo here for Major Slingshots free as an example:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26276-setting-up-shop/?p=337140
> 
> Out of curiosity, is this a company logo or a simpler logo understated, or a logo which can be wood burned into you slingshots?


Hi, my friend!!!

The logo is for my homemade slingshots. I don't intend to sell them, only for my pleasure and of the friends that follow my work!!

My intention is to make a stamp or branding iron ...we shall see!!

Thanks for dropping by!!!

Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool idea Q, I have an idea in mind right now.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ash said:


> Cool idea Q, I have an idea in mind right now.


Thank you sir!!!!

And you're free to post your idea!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Just a doodle... The q's tail makes the slingshot in an abstract sense. I can alter it in any way... and draw it far more detailed if necessary.

Also, may I have multiple submissions?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's mine in three variants.

Notables: Oak leaf outline and slingshot shape makes Q, leaf stem, bands, acorn and tree trunk


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Maybe with some font play? in a similar style?

View attachment 45167


View attachment 45168


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I just thought I should check what a cork oak leaf and acorn looks like. It's quite different to the more Northerly species, if that affects things in this contest:


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Huh. Well I was using a white oak leaf.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!

Ash and Clever, thank you so much for your researches!!

There's some good stuff there 

For making a possible poll, it's better to keep logo versions at a minimum per member, say 2 versions.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Oh my!!!
> 
> Ash and Clever, thank you so much for your researches!!
> 
> ...


Dammit Quer, I might not have submitted those logos if I knew that!! lol


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!!!
> ...


We can choose the best two 

Anyway, there's a lot of time to come up with something until 2nd December!

Thanks!!!

Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Q-Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great idea buddy. I've been waiting for this moment! I'm excited that you've finally decided to use a makers mark! Who knows what it will be?! What fun!!!

You want to get this made into a stamp that you just heat up and brand the wood? Or perhaps something you can just do with a wood burning pen? You are quite the artist and I think out of the submissions, you'll be able to draw a lot of them with just a wood burning pen. The way you have been carving a lot of your slings lately (with a pretty flat side) will accept a makers mark/brand very well. Also stamped/branded on the bottom endgrain is an option. (as you know) I've taken a second to draw this (literally) forgive my quick artistry but you get the idea. The acorn and the leaf make a Q.  Have a good day friend. It's nice to see you. ttyl!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

First thing that popped in my head. A couple of quick sketches. Some of the proportions need to be redone which make it visually better balanced. As can be seen by comparing the two below.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here are my two ideas.

















Good luck on finding a logo that fits and thanks for letting us join in.

















I had to add two more.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Parnell #3 = :thumbsup:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

If it is going to be at two submissions I will have to say #2 and #3 from my above post.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Parnell 2 sweet!!!! simple and COOL. yea 2 for sure!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a great new Hugo, I'm so excited.....I will try to think something.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Parnell's ideas are good. 1 and 4 caught my attention the most. What might be nice on them is to let the stems on 1 and 4 be solid black so the Q becomes more prominent. Some might mistake the Q for an O. I am commenting because it is a good design. No hard feelings on the suggestion, Parnell?

Love the simplicity. Sometimes simplicity is better.

I am interested in what Q chooses, so I can see what he wants conveyed in his logo.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> Ehh. Best I could do.


I love this


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I have thought about this... these are the final 2 logos I will submit to the logo competition. I hope you like them... keep in mind, any alterations can be made if necessary.

I also think it will work well as a "stamp" or to be burned into a natural slingshot.

The idea is:

The "q" for Quercusuber

The tail of the "q" is an abstract slingshot

The oak leaf as you requested be apart of the logo

Also, I can vector the images as well, or provide you with any format you may need (jpg, png, pdf etc.)

Cheers,

Clever Moniker

View attachment 45186


View attachment 45187


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think it needs to be an easy image that he can either draw or burn in to his slingshots. i like the second one from Parnell, but i feel the slingshot has to be dropped down further to where the V part of the Y rests on the O. and i also like Btoons idea of the Q being somewhat acorn shaped, despite the fact that his drawing looks like an acorn wearing a beret, a french acorn :rofl: . so, im suggesting an acorn shaped Q , with the lil nub on top, and the Y for the Q stem.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Parnell's ideas are good. 1 and 4 caught my attention the most. What might be nice on them is to let the stems on 1 and 4 be solid black so the Q becomes more prominent. Some might mistake the Q for an O. I am commenting because it is a good design. No hard feelings on the suggestion, Parnell?
> 
> Love the simplicity. Sometimes simplicity is better.
> 
> I am interested in what Q chooses, so I can see what he wants conveyed in his logo.


No hard feelings. I imagine by the end that his logo might be thoughts taken from ideas from several people. This is going to be fun to watch and see the progression.

So something like this:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you guys use to 'engrave' your logos onto your slings?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i think it needs to be an easy image that he can either draw or burn in to his slingshots. i like the second one from Parnell, but i feel the slingshot has to be dropped down further to where the V part of the Y rests on the O. and i also like Btoons idea of the Q being somewhat acorn shaped, despite the fact that his drawing looks like an acorn wearing a beret, a french acorn :rofl: . so, im suggesting an acorn shaped Q , with the lil nub on top, and the Y for the Q stem.











As I said above this is going to be fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like this -










i was thinking more along the lines of an acorn. then i thought turn it upside down to use the stem for the Q tail part, and just put a slingshot in the acorn, his slingshot avi perhaps. ive got a rough idea, but i wish i knew how to put the slingshot in the bottom for the stem. heres my sub par kindergardner attempt :rofl: . i think an upside down acorn looks something like a Q. if i only could make it look more like a Q shaped acorn.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

What about this...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY, MY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe the ENORMOUS feedback of this thread ...And the finish date is way ahead!!!!!!

You guys ROCK!!!!!! Thank you, thank you so much!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

My friend Btoon, you've said it all!!!! My slingshots have (for now) some flatness which allows a burning stamp!!!!

I have now some pretty favorites in this lot, but, to be honest, everybody deserves a big THANKS!!!

I've talked today, whilst in down town for some shopping, to a engravers and stamps shop owner. He told me that is very possible and easy to do a burning stamp, which can be heated by a small torch and applied to the wood.

Oh, by the way: the wining logo will be decided by ALL of you, in a poll after the deadline of the contest. I shall make a poll thread then 

Keep 'em comin'!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> What about this...


nipple ! um . . . yeah , how bout making it less . . . erm. . . um. . . nipply. :blink: wow, did i just suggest less nipple ? :wacko: but, yeah, something like that will be easy to draw or burn in .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> I've talked today, whilst in down town for some shopping, to a engravers and stamps shop owner. He told me that is very possible and easy to do a burning stamp, which can be heated by a small torch and applied to the wood.


just a fun rendering of how it would look as a burned image


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > What about this...
> ...


I may have done that on purpose


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


I think it looks more like an acorn with the nipple. That's actually the one I like the best so far. Ash's number 1 design is a close second.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Well considering that the vast majority of individuals who use slingshots are male I say MORE nipple is in order  Without the nipple it loses its acorn shape, maybe more of a nub that a nipple...how to explain with words...straighter lines, less curved...less nippular?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

leave the nipple on, it'll get attention.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Well considering that the vast majority of individuals who use slingshots are male I say MORE nipple is in order  Without the nipple it loses its acorn shape, maybe more of a nub that a nipple...how to explain with words...straighter lines, less curved...less nippular?


Here you go, a little less protrudy. I don't know I am cheating with a design.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Q nipple.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> What do you think?


I like the target-Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> The Q nipple.


LOL!!!!

I shall not pronounce a single utterance before the deadline. Make it as you please, my friends...with nipples or without them 

Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I love Metro's idea to show what it would look like wood burned!! Excellent idea man.

Here's my logo wood burned...

View attachment 45258


View attachment 45257


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

oh CM, that 2nd one is pretty dope!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> oh CM, that 2nd one is pretty dope!


You need to vote for me Btoon, I will do anything to win this competition!! I'm SHAMELESS!! Moo ha ha ha. That's how you evil laugh right?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > oh CM, that 2nd one is pretty dope!
> ...


Sure thing... you say you'll do ANYTHING????????? :naughty: Where's Mrs. Clever Moniker when you need her?!?! I want the breasts. THE GOOSE BREASTS that she just cooked of course! lol C'mon folks you think I'd really go there!?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > oh CM, that 2nd one is pretty dope!
> ...


Dude

Your on a mission!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Q-Boob!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


Hahaha... did I say I was shameless? Shoot, I did...



treefork said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


Yes, I love graphic design stuff!!! Vote for me TreeFork!!!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow they look great were do you find your pics in black and white I would love to have the staffordshire knot for my logo but can not find a good pic to pixelated. something like this


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> Q-Boob!


classic, one is always bigger than the other! lol


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> Wow they look great were do you find your pics in black and white I would love to have the staffordshire knot for my logo but can not find a good pic to pixelated. something like this


Most graphic artists create their logo in hi res... OR create a vector from a low res image.

Here was my first idea in a doodle...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27747-searching-for-a-logo/?p=362853

I took that idea and created a hires version.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I would not no were to start lol :shakehead:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> I would not no were to start lol :shakehead:


That's why we are paid the $ (or a slingshot in this case) for our work. 

Let's just say, I really want that slingshot by Quercusuber...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I see LOL


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

phil said:


> Wow they look great were do you find your pics in black and white I would love to have the staffordshire knot for my logo but can not find a good pic to pixelated. something like this


Yup, I work as an illustrator from time to time so it's all generated in Adobe Illustrator. I also use the same graphics software to generate my slingshot patterns.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> The Q nipple.


Q-u-ipple.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


HERE I AM!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


Finally!!!!!!!!! :wave: :cookie: Let the bargaining begin. I will do my best to ensure a Moniker family victory. An original Q-Man slingshot is not something to let pass by. I fully understand your husband's shameless desire for a WIN and I can only assume after seeing this man's work you're in too! I appreciate your willingness to do anything to win as well. Way to take one for the team :king: I think another amazing recipe is in store.... what else you got up yo sleeve? (feel free to add it to my dead @$$ thread here # ) I love a good recipe. Who doesn't?!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


It is ON like Donkey Kong. Now I just need an animal carcass. Mr. Moniker? You are up


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I would not no were to start lol :shakehead:
> ...


And if I make a submission that wins I will forward the prize to you CM.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...just to know that I'm watching!!! Mwahahaha!!!!! (LOL!!!)

Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


see what I did there?!?! .... I even got Rayshot to say he'll send it to you if he wins!!!!! Pulling strings for the Monikers! (you're nice Ray)


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Q,

i also played a bit around 

Simple:



With crossfades:



With oak leaf



Oak leaf as flames:



I'll try to simplify it for branding...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

scarfaceTom said:


> Hi Q,
> 
> i also played a bit around
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!

..."simple" LOL!!!!!!

Thank you so much for your artwork, my friend!!!

I'll file these with the others for posterior appreciation and voting by the peers!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Another one:



The red flame is also doable just black outlined


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

this is my sons pics


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WoW ghost! those are really awesome drawings!!!!!!!! Q will die when he sees those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Out of all the ones Ghost posted the second one is pretty awesome.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah my sons work i cant draw stick people lol.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> this is my sons pics


WOW!!!!

Superb!!!! Some works of ART!!!

By the way, did you know that my avatar was drawn also by a kid?? True nature's force 

Thank you for your collaboration!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> What do you guys use to 'engrave' your logos onto your slings?


I use a hot brand like what is proposed for Q's logo. It's a stainless steel cut-out attached to a long handle that gets heated and pressed into the wood. For words and names I write them on by hand with a fine black felt tipped pen that works on lacquer. I have done some with a ball-point pen by pressing hard and going over it a few times until the letters are pressed into the surface. Easier than it sounds. I do serial numbers on my guitars by hand with a dremel and a fine dental burr. You can then fill the depression with paint or ink. I would like to get a simple rubber stamp made up for some things like slingshot logos. Metallic ink and a coat of lacquer and it's all go!. A+ slingshots do this too.



Clever Moniker said:


> I love Metro's idea to show what it would look like wood burned!! Excellent idea man.
> 
> Here's my logo wood burned...
> 
> ...


You'll need to give it a lot more burn around the edges than that. Branding by hand is a bit hit and miss, so the brand needs to be really hot. Hot enough to scorch the surroundings as well as the contact area. Your first one would work a lot better than the second, but the fine detail might disappear. I'll find some pictures to illustrate.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a picture of one of my guitars with a branded logo to give you an idea of how much/little detail you can get away with. This about as crisp as they get. Sometimes it scorches much more outside of the contact area than this:










A huge version:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8272417670

And some slingshot examples:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/14681-colt-010/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/14687-colt-014/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/15406-fury-011/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/14685-gina-008/

The point is that designs with fine lines and lots of detail won't work very well as stamps or brands, because the fine lines will disappear in a cloud of charcoal! :lol: Keep your designs simple and bold. Fat lines and plenty of space between the lines.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ash said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys use to 'engrave' your logos onto your slings?
> ...


I just did that up in adobe, I have no real idea what it will look like... and I don't know if my logo is too detailed or not. I'm not the burning stamp guy, I'm the logo guy Ash!  I suspect you're right about the first one, and that was the original intent, but because I get to submit 2 logos, well shoot... I have to have a second!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys use to 'engrave' your logos onto your slings?
> ...


I use a 150 watt laser set to about 90 watts of power, so I cheat a little.

BUT like Ash said, getting rubber stamp is cool. AND! you can actually use that to chemically brand it as well. If I recall, you can use a solution of ammonium chloride as your 'ink' and then use a heat gun to activate the bleach which will chemically burn the wood. Then you clear coat it and your are done.

Here's an article about it: http://hackaday.com/2011/05/16/chemical-wood-burning/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> I use a 150 watt laser set to about 90 watts of power, so I cheat a little.
> 
> BUT like Ash said, getting rubber stamp is cool. AND! you can actually use that to chemically brand it as well. If I recall, you can use a solution of ammonium chloride as your 'ink' and then use a heat gun to activate the bleach which will chemically burn the wood. Then you clear coat it and your are done.
> 
> Here's an article about it: http://hackaday.com/2011/05/16/chemical-wood-burning/


Wow, that is cool! Thanks for posting it


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I am the villain here, but as Q makes all his forks by hand with hand tools, the logo may be something he can etch. carve or burn into the wood by hand. I have no dog in the hunt, (no talent what soever), but it is just a thought. Thanks for the contest Q, It is a gas.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> I guess I am the villain here, but as Q makes all his forks by hand with hand tools, the logo may be something he can etch. carve or burn into the wood by hand. I have no dog in the hunt, (no talent what soever), but it is just a thought. Thanks for the contest Q, It is a gas.


That's why I think my first one would work really well even if he just uses the "q" without the leaf, it's up to him:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27747-searching-for-a-logo/?p=363042

This is also more reason to vote for my logo, vote for me!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


Holy smokes Ray!! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Great there guys! ...

Some decent suggestions....

Any ides where i could get the letters 'BPR' .... in a 'brand' .....

Would be super difficult to cut one by hand... id imagine a laser cutter or such would be needed?....


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

This is what I came up with. Acorn and leaf make the forks. The letter Q for "Quercus" is symbolized with the acorn and the highlighted leaf-vein stands for S for "Suber". The tree itself can be interpreted as the "handle" of the natural and the white section at the bottom should represent the missing bark which is harvested to make cork.









Cheers, Simon


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe something like this...


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would not go to complicated. Remember that you want to stamp or burn it and your beauties have no even surfaces like boardcuts. I really would like a stylized logo, which is not too distracting, but underscores the natural flow of your creations. I have something like this in my mind. A stylized leaf and a "Q", slim enouch to put it on handles or forks, easy to make as a brand or a stamp and even easy to draw by hand (with a bit practice  )


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

...quickly carved in oak....


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Where do you get these branding irons from ?

I would like a Ziggy "flash" on mine , but have no idea where to start.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Where do you get these branding irons from ?
> 
> I would like a Ziggy "flash" on mine , but have no idea where to start.


I've seen people 3D print them from steel powder via ShapeWays, but you have to have a 3D model of it to start. It's not super cheap, but it's one of the easiest ways to do it. If it's not too hard, I can probably help you.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.brandnew.net/default.asp


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get these branding irons from ?
> ...


Its just a simple Small Ziggy "Flash" that could be easily burned on .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > eggy22 said:
> ...


LIke this: https://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/331-customizable-3d-printed-brandingiron.html?%2Farchives%2F331-customizable-3d-printed-brandingiron_html=


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

anyone ever consider a burning/soldering iron for simple burning? for those in the states, you can just go to a crafts store and buy a versa tool. it can do burning, soldering. you can get them for cheap from michaels by buying them with a discount coupon. the other thing you can use is a soldering iron, just get a tip that you like or modify a tip.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imperial said:


> anyone ever consider a burning/soldering iron for simple burning? for those in the states, you can just go to a crafts store and buy a versa tool. it can do burning, soldering. you can get them for cheap from michaels by buying them with a discount coupon. the other thing you can use is a soldering iron, just get a tip that you like or modify a tip.


I have one of those. Works fine. Handle gets hot. Whatever. Steady hand because you can't choke up on it! Lol burn yas elf!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, my friends, for your feedback!!!

I'm sorry if I sound somewhat distant, but I'm working all day long and sometimes is very difficult to me to cope with all the replies!

Gardengroove, Butterfly and Flicks: Your logos are awesome!!!!! THANKS!!!

The idea, I believe, is to achieve something simple enough to be plain visible when heat branded. So far, I think all your contributions make that predicament.

My friend TnFlipper, you're not the villain  It is I who is the villain!!!! I guess I'm lazy enough to even think of a logo or making it in my slingshots. I never realized a logo could be so important on a work, so I've never bothered to think about it. Hence the contest. I guess it's a little out of my game 

Cheers to all!!!!

Q


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a little update...
Now, slingshot inside Q and Cork has even small pouch


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I need to brainstorm but I got this so far ...simplicity. you just have to flip it around


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

simple enough?


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

or this


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

I wanted to say, inside letter Q and Acorn


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My friends Butterfly and A.K-manifest!!!

Thank you so much for your LOVELY logo suggestions.

I've copied them to a file, along with the others!!

They will be voted after the 2nd December!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm confused .......... so many beautiful ideas.
Master Q you have to make a choice, good luck.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> I'm confused .......... so many beautiful ideas.
> Master Q you have to make a choice, good luck.


LOL!!!! No, my friend, quite the opposite!!

The ideas will be presented in due time to the community, which in their turn will vote for a favourite, during a period of one week. It seems more fair and correct this way.

This doesn't mean that all the logos which not reach first place are inferior. This thread is a contest, so someone has to end in first place.

If I was to choose any, I would be very, very confused too!! All the ideas so far are great and one can take very good elements from all the proposed logos.

I seize the opportunity to say, once more, THANK YOU for all your kindness and feedback on this thread, fellow members!!!

And cheers, Mr. Green!!!

Q


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Did the winner get a "logo of the month" award?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Geez I better get cracking, there are already so many great logos in. Ok work, sawing, sanding, and then I'll see what the insomnia gods may implant in my head, or maybe it's all that sawdust...


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Heres a drawing I did of a cork oak sapling in the shape of a capital Q with a Quercusuber style slingshot in it :thumbsup:


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Quer, I won't lie... you made this competition way too long for me to handle. Dec. 2nd is taking forever to get here. Just sayin'.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Forum friends!!

THANKS Killer and BC-Slinger for your logo sketches!!!

I like them A LOT!!!!

Mr. Moniker, you're probably right. This thread might take a while to conclude. Its just that when I first thought of it, I wasn't prepared for such a HUGE amount of collaboration from the members. So, I envisioned a fair amount of time for suggestions to drop by. Any way, I'll just stick to my word and let the "official" deadline ends. One thing I'm not sure: will I be allowed to post so many sketches in the voting thread?? I don't now 

THANK you so much, forum friends and members!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Q just post mine in the voting thread and we will be good to go.

That will give me a nice easy win.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> Q just post mine in the voting thread and we will be good to go.
> 
> That will give me a nice easy win.


LOL!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

I was "camping" all week last week so even though I have read this thread I couldn't contribute. Some of the ideas I had had already been presented by others, but I still want to give it a go. So here goes:










- D


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Q would know this one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> Q would know this one.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

I certainly know that one, Tnflipper!!!!  Thanks a lot for your participation!!!

I believe we call it here a "monogram". It is similar to those wine makers brand into their barrels. Nice!!

And Davidka, thanks a lot for your logo. Awesome!!! It shall be placed under voting.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

This is my logo entry  Hope you like it!

-Epic





  








IMG 1642




__
HP Slingshots


__
Nov 24, 2013


__
1


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much Epic Aussie!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hey ¡¡ " Q"

Me he tomado un licor de Madroño a tu salud y como tu eres un Caballero con todos nosotros , me vino a la cabeza una chistera elegante , esto es divertido . 

Piénsalo bien la logo es muy importante .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hey ¡¡ " Q"
> 
> Me he tomado un licor de Madroño a tu salud y como tu eres un Caballero con todos nosotros , me vino a la cabeza una chistera elegante , esto es divertido .
> 
> Piénsalo bien la logo es muy importante .


Hoy Alf!!!

Jo espero que no has tomado una copa a lo demas LOL!!!

Muchissimas gracias por tu logo. Hasta 2 de Deciembre, estoy aqui. Despues, todos los logos van a ser votados!!

Saludos para un gran caballero!!!!

Q

P.S. Una question: seguras tu tirachinas con la mano izquierda??


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This for the logo, avatar etc....​​





​This is for burning stamp​​


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> This for the logo, avatar etc....​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E~Shot, what can I say??????

I don't have words to describe THIS!!!!!

MANY THANKS!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

e~shot said:


> This for the logo, avatar etc....​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have a winner!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Well Hugo, I'll throw this idea into the potpourri of great ideas:










It's the best I think from this collection of doodles (it's the top right one with some additions)...










all of them in a g+-album

Cheers, M.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Many thanks Matthias!!!!!

Awesome sketches!!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Just a doodle... The q's tail makes the slingshot in an abstract sense. I can alter it in any way... and draw it far more detailed if necessary.
> 
> Also, may I have multiple submissions?


This one still gets my vote...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, cool thread... I know even if some of these May be a bit past logo status, these designs would make excellent TATS..

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Wow, cool thread... I know even if some of these May be a bit past logo status, these designs would make excellent TATS..
> 
> LGD


Sorry sir, I'm Portuguese!! :iono:

...What's "TATS"??

Cheers 

Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, cool thread... I know even if some of these May be a bit past logo status, these designs would make excellent TATS..
> ...


Sorry, they are tattoos


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > lightgeoduck said:
> ...


Yes, of course!!!! Silly me!! :screwy:

Thanks!!!

Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

little bit mod to the avatar 

​


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

flicks said:


> ...quickly carved in oak....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, i did not know this thread was here until earlier, i must say i am sooo pleased with my logo from clever monika.

just as some feadback on using my logo for my ebay store and soon to be website, it works great, I'm always contacted as a professional outfit due to the image people see with this logo.

luv it, the proof is in the pudding ;-)


----------

